# Oil level



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

have never added oil

am i a lil over level when i do the oil change and lil under that over level when i do the next? sure

not enough to add, though

dunno what 1/8 quart converts to on the dipstick


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

what oil are you using?


----------



## RIXSTER (Apr 13, 2015)

Sounds within guidelines easily, wouldn't fret this unless you find oil under the car.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Check valve failure in the intake manifold appears to be a common issue with these cars. You should not be consuming any measurable amount of oil between changes. 

Are you checking the oil level when the engine is hot and at operating temp each time?


----------



## silvertank (May 26, 2015)

Total 5-30. I check it cold and level every time after 6k miles I'm missing about a hash mark or 2 off the dipstick. The dipstick is weird on the diesel so it's not super easy to read one side was full the other was low by like 2 hash marks


----------



## silvertank (May 26, 2015)

Extreme does the diesel have the check valve?


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

silvertank said:


> Extreme does the diesel have the check valve?


It should, but I don't know where it would be. If this is the diesel section of the forum, my apologies. Not easy to see on a phone.


----------



## BradHerr (Sep 29, 2013)

I know my diesel will pull oil through the pcv system and dump it into the intake tube before the turbo. Some guys have added a catch can to the system. But I am not seeing anywhere close to ⅛ of a quart for the life of the car, 47,000 miles. 


-Brad


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

8 ounces????????? In 6000 miles???????

Try this perspective.....that would be a quart per 24000 miles!

I hope nobody here actually considers this usage to be of any concern.......cause it is not.

Rob


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

You should not be noticeably losing oil in this vehicle IMO, if anything you ought to be gaining volume from fuel dilution!


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

KpaxFAQ said:


> You should not be noticeably losing oil in this vehicle IMO, if anything you ought to be gaining volume from fuel dilution!


Fuel dilution causes oil consumption by thinning the oil.

Rob


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I've never really noticed any oil consumption in mine and I run 15K miles on each oil change. It's down barely on the dipstick if at all from when I changed the oil.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

diesel said:


> I've never really noticed any oil consumption in mine and I run 15K miles on each oil change. It's down barely on the dipstick if at all from when I changed the oil.


A diesel (actually a gasoline engine as well) if mechanically healthy, will consume more oil if short tripped due to fuel dilution and moisture condensation in the block.
Those that get them hot and keep them hot, such as yourself, have very little chance of fuel or moisture dilution so consumption potental is minimized.

Rob


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Robby said:


> A diesel (actually a gasoline engine as well) if mechanically healthy, will consume more oil if short tripped due to fuel dilution and moisture condensation in the block.
> Those that get them hot and keep them hot, such as yourself, have very little chance of fuel or moisture dilution so consumption potential is minimized.
> 
> Rob



Maybe I don't run my OCI enough to notice any loss on the dipstick. I still have yet to see anyone get a UOA on a CTD from somewhere other than blackstone that actually properly tests for fuel (other than me). I'm still curious about that because I had several percent fuel in my oil sample last time I tested. No noticeable oil consumption, if anything it seemed like it rose slightly. Rising oil levels have been problematic for some vehicles both gas and diesel that suffer from a lot of fuel dilution.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

KpaxFAQ said:


> Maybe I don't run my OCI enough to notice any loss on the dipstick. I still have yet to see anyone get a UOA on a CTD from somewhere other than blackstone that actually properly tests for fuel (other than me). I'm still curious about that because I had several percent fuel in my oil sample last time I tested. No noticeable oil consumption, if anything it seemed like it rose slightly. Rising oil levels have been problematic for some vehicles both gas and diesel that suffer from a lot of fuel dilution.


Well, you are correct, mostly.

If any engine is short tripped.......let me define that better, an engine that is operated, in colder weather, without reaching and maintaining operating temperature for a minimum of 30 minutes, will indeed often see a increase in oil level (dilution) and this is a result of the temperature change within the engine and the imperfect seal of cold rings in a cold cylinder.

Few folks notice it because few folks even check their oil level.

Now, that same engine (this is gas or diesel btw) with, say, 3000 short trip miles and the attendant moisture and fuel diluted oil, is taken on a 500 mile road trip.
Two things will occur.......the accumulated moisture will finally burn off (lowering the oil level) and because the oil is slightly thinner, due to dilution, will get past the oil rings and be consumed.

The short trip example will cause folks to think their engine makes oil............that same person, after the trip (now 1000 miles) checks their oil and now finds it has lowered, making them think the engine has a problem.

Now, stand in my shoes and try to explain that to a non car person.......they will be certain I am FOS.

Rob


----------

